# Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions...



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey, I know questions about this intake are asked all the time, but I haven't seen too many people with an 08 or above Rabbit/Jetta with the 2.5 talk about their experience with this intake. I had a Carbonio on my MKIV and I loved it, and I want to get one for the Rabbit, but I'm afraid... 1.) of throwing a CEL. 2.) Of it not fitting with the stock engine cover. 3.) Installation and overall fitment issues.
So, will it throw a CEL on me because I have an 08, and will it fit with the stock engine cover? (it claims it does).
If this would be a bad intake to get, is there any other intake out there that won't throw a CEL for an 08 and I could keep the stock engine cover without cutting it?


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Stl2.0)*

The BHS intake has had 0 CEL's reported after they provided the fix, I have it myself and I believe it is worth it over the Carbonio especially for its 1 piece design and ease of installation.
You can also keep the stock engine cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by doslinux at 1:50 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Stl2.0)*

I have a Carbonio on my 06 and its fine. stock engine cover fits perfectly.
If I had to do it all over again I would get a BSH or EVOMS but I got mine for $150 and that included a dogbone insert. Who can turn that down?
BSH fixed the CEL but there are sleeves out there for the MAF to fix the CEL as well, so any intake will work.


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 12:35 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Stl2.0)*

I have the carbonio and I love it, it was an easy install and after about 1.5k miles I have had 0 CELs. 
Oh and this is just my opinion but the carbon fiber is the tits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yeah it fits with the engine cover just fine


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Stl2.0)*

Ive got it on an 08, only 3k on it, but no cel and sounds so nice at wot.


----------



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (undercoverdubber)*

Okay cool, so I'd be pretty safe with the CEL issue with the Carbonio if I made sure to install it right then?
But what about the BSH... would that be a better choice? How is that one?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Stl2.0)*

I think it's going to come down to which one you like better...
Matte wrinkle finish, or carbon fiber?
One piece design, or couplers/clamps?
Both have fixes in order to work, both will sound awesome, both will give more seat of the pants feel. It's gonna come down to what you want man.
Good luck!


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Albeezy36)*

I have an 08 Jetta, I've had my carbonio cai on for around 20k and cel free. I need to clean it though


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Stl2.0)*

Go for it .. I have the carbonio, 
no CELs at all since day one *knocks on wood*.... however i find that my mpg went down........... but its hard not to keep ur foot of the gas


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi All,
I just received my Carbonio intake today from ECS Tuning. From looking at the kit and the installation instructions it seems like it's a snap to install. I'm curious to know how long installation should take?
Reason for my question is this, Yr's back I installed an intake on a GLI and it helped a lot. I will say that the installation wasn't what I expected but everything turned out good. Before I attempt this installation I wanted to ask questions first.
So I wanted to ask if their are any other tools other than this list from the packaging:
Large opening pliers
Torx T-20 socket tip
Ratchet with extensions & 10mm socket
Flat head screwdriver
Phillips head screwdriver
Mild lubricant like Vaseline
or is this all I would need when installing the intake? If anyone has any additional information I should know before installing the intake It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mk5alive (Jun 25, 2009)

Has it been confirmed that you can use the Carbonio intake on the 09 Jetta 2.5 without the OE MAF sensor. It has the MAF housing, just no sensor in it so I would assume it will work???


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (mk5alive)*

I'm not sure







but, there's nothing like trying to get something done without the correct tools!


----------



## skolby (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bondrabbit)*

I recently installed this intake on my 07 Rabbit. I found the instructions were quite helpful, and walked you through it step by step. You shouldn't need anything other than the tools they list. I had the most trouble getting the silicon adapters to go over the carbon pieces/MAF. Once those were on the rest of the install was fine.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Install is easy, shouldn't take more than an hour if you have the right tools. I'd recommend jacking the front left up and taking the wheel off, will make access to install the filter better. You don't have to though.
The Carbonio will work fine with the 09's, you just put the MAF housing where it tells you to, doesn't matter that there is no sensor there.
The biggest problem will be getting the smaller of the SAI tubes on, make sure you lube that up to get it on easier. Don't tighten everything until it's all connected so you can adjust if needed.
*If you have installed the OEM GTI headlights, you will likely rub on the ballast.


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the heads up







feedback. So now it's time for the install.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bondrabbit)*

I had it installed about a month or so ago... and it works fine, but im wondering if i should get the gti closed versions of the lower fog light grills?? 
everytime we get heavy rain, the roads flood, sometimes just right upto the botoom of the front stock skirt of the jetta...

and on the highway, going fast increases the water amount that could be sucked into the engine......... its got that buldge to prevent it, but still........ i dont want hydrolocking the engine.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjetta252006)*

I installed one on an 08. 
install is a breeze
fits perfectly on the 08's 
engine cover fits perfectly
No CEL as long as you use the supplied ring (w/o it= immediate CEL)
Oh and you're not going to hydrolock your engine unless that filter gets submerged in water w/ the car running, which is extremely hard to do. The filter sits very high on our cars, so if its submerged in water that high while you're driving, you have more important things to worry about.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Stl2.0)*

i've got the carbonio in my 08! i love it! its had zero problems since day one. it feels like you get a good amount of grunt out of your motor once you get it on there! install was pretty easy i did it in around an hour and i didn't even jack up the car or take off the wheel. so its that easy. I installed the 20 squared maf insert on mine because i felt my gas mileage drop and the insert got my fuel trims back to spec. it instantly felt like a better intake and knowing it flowed more air made me happy. that ring seems like a quick fix but it is not a permanent fix if you ask me. i want flow thats why i got the intake. BSH however makes a really great looking product. you wont need an insert with their intake your maf just bolts right to the intake and that to me seems like a great idea. if i were to do it all again i would probably get the bsh. but the carbonio has a nice big plenum before the maf to get tons of fresh air in it. i know that the bsh doesn't whichever you choose i know you'll be happy. but GET APR or some other companies software if you REALLY want to feel that intake! it'll make you love driving you car even more! oh and the black forest industries tranny mount too! its crazy!!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_I installed one on an 08. 
install is a breeze
fits perfectly on the 08's 
engine cover fits perfectly
No CEL as long as you use the supplied ring (w/o it= immediate CEL)
Oh and you're not going to hydrolock your engine unless that filter gets submerged in water w/ the car running, which is extremely hard to do. The filter sits very high on our cars, so if its submerged in water that high while you're driving, you have more important things to worry about.

lol i know... 
installation was a breeze here as well, and no cels here as well... this was about 2 months ago......... but since then we've been gettin more rain than usual, and when it rains it pours .... 3 - 4 cm/ hour sometimes...
and the streets flood... im worried about the spalshes from the cars in front! and when the water some can touch the lower front of the (fog girll)/ air intakes...
if i buy the North american GTI fog light opening the closed version, it should help reduce water gettin close to the CAI,... 
n the buldge is supposed to help, but the thought is there when you get caught in the middle of UNEXPECTED thunderstorms..







(


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (TylerO28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TylerO28* »_i've got the carbonio in my 08! i love it! its had zero problems since day one. it feels like you get a good amount of grunt out of your motor once you get it on there! install was pretty easy i did it in around an hour and i didn't even jack up the car or take off the wheel. so its that easy. I installed the 20 squared maf insert on mine because i felt my gas mileage drop and the insert got my fuel trims back to spec. it instantly felt like a better intake and knowing it flowed more air made me happy. that ring seems like a quick fix but it is not a permanent fix if you ask me. i want flow thats why i got the intake. BSH however makes a really great looking product. you wont need an insert with their intake your maf just bolts right to the intake and that to me seems like a great idea. if i were to do it all again i would probably get the bsh. but the carbonio has a nice big plenum before the maf to get tons of fresh air in it. i know that the bsh doesn't whichever you choose i know you'll be happy. but GET APR or some other companies software if you REALLY want to feel that intake! it'll make you love driving you car even more! oh and the black forest industries tranny mount too! its crazy!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...58627
Hey my fuel economy dropped as well, so youre saying if i add this to the carbonio set up my mpg will go back up again??
And after adding the 20 sqrd maf to the carbonio install, did you take out the "star shaped cookie cutter" or leave it in??? Please let me know...
Thanks


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (vwjetta252006)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4539628 
With my Carbonio, I use the cookie cutter and the Turbonator insert. never had any problems. the pull on acceleration from this intake is amazing in conjunction with TT single Borla. Crisp crisp throttle response both on and off.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4539628 
With my Carbonio, I use the cookie cutter and the Turbonator insert. never had any problems. the pull on acceleration from this intake is amazing in conjunction with TT single Borla. Crisp crisp throttle response both on and off.










turbonator insert??<---------- say what now?








lol whats a turbonatorrrrr???


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (vwjetta252006)*








well the site isnt up anymore, but it was a joke. it was a pressed piece of metal designed to create a vortex in the intake air. mostly claiming to add like 5-10% HP and increase fuel savings by like 10-15% or something like that. small numbers with a calculator to determine how much money you could save a year or month, etc. similar products are the Turbonado, Esupercharger, Turbonator.uk.co, and the list goes on. Laminar flowing air FTW if you arent FI'd.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (Rabbid0281)*

aaaaaaaaaah u talking about the ones they used to show on tv with a tornado thingy in the engine of a ford explorer?? 















did/do they actually work?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio Intake 08-09 questions... (vwjetta252006)*

yeah, it was supposed to create a swirling vortex of more densely charged air..







... and cause better air/fuel mixture cuz it made it swirl allllllll the way into the combustion chamber... yeah ok... 
the site was somewhat convincing, but seriously? nice model dynamics of the vortex it was supposed to create, but i think its more of a restriction than anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## owen472 (Sep 11, 2009)

alright i have a 09 2.5 jetta and i wanna know whats the best intake to put in it? and how exactly do i put it in cause ive never seen an intake set up like these new vw. lol


----------

